# What's your biggest spelling or grammar pet peeve?



## ams (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm sure I'm not the only one out there that goes crazy every time someone makes a terrible spelling or grammar mistake. Forums are definitely a problem if this annoys you a lot.

The one that drives me the craziest is when someone uses "your" instead of "you're". The number of times I've been on Instagram or Facebook and seen someone comment on a friend's picture with something like "Omg your so pretty!" is alarming. That's a friends off kind of moment for me.

What common abomination of spelling/grammar drives you up the wall?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 29, 2016)

The fact that some people still spell "definitely" as "defiantly"

edit: I also saw someone on this site a while ago use the word "orange" instead of "arrange" like how lol


----------



## Dae Min (Mar 29, 2016)

Lately, I've seen a lot of people spell 'lose' as 'loose':

"He's loosing the game!" "When you loose something..." 

Just typing that made my eye twitch. lol!

And everyone seems to mix up the words 'rouge' and 'rogue'. Rouge is a red cometic powder, and rogue refers to a villain or outlaw. I've heard people say 'Rogue the bat' way too many times... and a sentence like "When he was a rouge, he was on his own" makes no sense.


----------



## seliph (Mar 29, 2016)

I stopped caring about you're/your and there/they're/their but whose VS who's annoys me a little. Also similar to ShinyYoshi, "definately".


----------



## Oblivia (Mar 29, 2016)

When people use "of" instead of "have" due to a phonetic sound out, i.e. "I should of done something."  Makes no sense!


----------



## Mariah (Mar 29, 2016)

People using "it's" to show possession.


----------



## seliph (Mar 29, 2016)

Another one is "use to" instead of "used to".



Oblivia said:


> When people use "of" instead of "have" due to a phonetic sound out, i.e. "I should of done something."  Makes no sense!



I was literally trying to think of this one but I couldn't rememer the thing that ticked me off the most omg.


----------



## SavyRabbit (Mar 29, 2016)

There, they're and their. Three different  things. Not that hard.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 30, 2016)

So many things! LOL

To - too
their - there - they're


And this:


Dae Min said:


> Lately, I've seen a lot of people spell 'lose' as 'loose':
> 
> "He's loosing the game!" "When you loose something..."
> 
> Just typing that made my eye twitch. lol!



Also:


Oblivia said:


> When people use "of" instead of "have" due to a phonetic sound out, i.e. "I should of done something."  Makes no sense!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2016)

Don't know really, I stopped caring that much... English is not my first language so I probably make all of them by mistake. 

Also to be honest unless you really make them on purpose or if I want to mess with you I usually don't go and correct people too much.


----------



## DreamieMad (Mar 30, 2016)

Favourite is the bane of my existence when it comes to spelling, I never get it spelt right unless spell check corrects me first.


----------



## Brackets (Mar 30, 2016)

'would of' or 'could of' instead of 'could have' 
Mixing up 'than' and 'then' (like how can you even do that?!?!!)
your and you're (classic)
their, they're and there

IT'S REALLY NOT THAT HARD PEOPLE DID YOU NEVER FINISH PRIMARY SCHOOL??


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 30, 2016)

Moko said:


> Don't know really, I stopped caring that much... English is not my first language so I probably make all of them by mistake.
> 
> Also to be honest unless you really make them on purpose or if I want to mess with you I usually don't go and correct people too much.



It never bothers me when I know English isn't someone's first language. I have respect for them for learning a second (or third) language. It's the people who _only_ speak English who annoy me. I don't say anything, though; I just roll my eyes a little and move on. It isn't worth a fight.


----------



## sej (Mar 30, 2016)

When people spell 'collectibles', 'collectables'.


----------



## Acruoxil (Mar 30, 2016)

Oblivia said:


> When people use "of" instead of "have" due to a phonetic sound out, i.e. "I should of done something."  Makes no sense!



This so much. It's so dumb, and it makes absolutely no sense. 

I usually don't care though or let it slide so nothing in particular comes to mind.


----------



## tumut (Mar 30, 2016)

"seperate"


----------



## Aquari (Mar 30, 2016)

lol same^^^^^


----------



## Rasha (Mar 30, 2016)

I hate when some kids intentionally misspell bleeped words like "bish" and "fking" I also hate the word "sweaty" being used as an edgy version of sweety. it just sounds ********


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 30, 2016)

Definitely the people who use the wrong 'your' or 'you're'

And the thing that bothers me the most is when people use the wrong 'two/to/too'

I HATE IT WHEN PEOPLE DO THIS: "Omg that is to cute"


LIKE SERIOUSLY FIX THE 'TO'.


----------



## Diancie (Mar 30, 2016)

None lol I still make grammatical mistakes so that would be hypocritical


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2016)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> It never bothers me when I know English isn't someone's first language. I have respect for them for learning a second (or third) language. It's the people who _only_ speak English who annoy me. I don't say anything, though; I just roll my eyes a little and move on. It isn't worth a fight.



Yeah, indeed. Unless they actually have that bad grammar/spelling problems and/or use it to annoy people I just move on...


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 30, 2016)

Jamp...


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2016)

Well if I were to have a pet peeve for any of this, that would be stores/companies/etc. not spell-checking their price tag/signs so it says like "avokadoo" or something as equivalent in stupidity. If you're doing it n a computer/machine just use the spell-check, and if you're doing it by hand check a freaking dictionary?


----------



## Aronthaer (Mar 30, 2016)

your all to snesitive. Give it's a fkin rest alredy, gawd.


----------



## kelpy (Mar 30, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> your all to snesitive. Give it's a fkin rest alredy, gawd.



cam down! u need 2 relax 
defiantly calm dowm frend

lol anyways, the "there, their, and they're" issues bother me most. I don't care tons about grammar and spelling


----------



## Romaki (Mar 30, 2016)

Other people's spelling/grammar is the least of my worries.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 30, 2016)

don't really care too much about it in english?? it's not my first language and i sometimes make mistakes even though i usually know what the correct way to say it is, i just mess up once... unless it isn't understandable i'm pretty chill i guess

but in swedish it really annoys me when people mess up "de" and "dem". ("they" and "them") i mean it is honestly So Easy and people do it all the time it makes me want to scream. 
also, another thing in swedish is when people write stuff apart. in english most words are seperate, but in swedish we put them together. (for example: in english you write "golf club", but in swedish you write "golfklubba". that is how a Lot of words are written in swedish)
it really annoys me because the meaning of the word can be completely change if you write it as two words!! also it's ugly af


----------



## seliph (Mar 30, 2016)

This girl I used to work with said "who's ever" instead of "whoever's" like "Can I help who's ever next?" and it drove me up the ****ing wall.



Bahamut said:


> I hate when some kids intentionally misspell bleeped words like "bish" and "fking" I also hate the word "sweaty" being used as an edgy version of sweety. it just sounds ********



Let's not use ableist slurs, sweatie


----------



## SoftFairie (Mar 30, 2016)

It never really bothers me that much, unless someone is doing it on purpose constantly.


----------



## piske (Mar 30, 2016)

One thing really bothers me at work - people don't understand pluralizing. They add an 's to everything, like it's possessive! It drives me bonkers


----------



## seliph (Mar 30, 2016)

Another one: patience vs patients


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 30, 2016)

I thought of something else (surprise, surprise). 

"We was going to the store." We _was_?  *shudders*


----------



## Brackets (Mar 30, 2016)

nvll said:


> Another one: patience vs patients



do people actually get those mixed up? :l


----------



## piske (Mar 30, 2016)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> I thought of something else (surprise, surprise).
> 
> "We was going to the store." We _was_?  *shudders*



OMG or saying "I seen"...


----------



## carp (Mar 30, 2016)

apostrophes in incorrect place's.


----------



## seliph (Mar 30, 2016)

Brackets said:


> do people actually get those mixed up? :l



Yep
"I'm losing my patients" where are they going??


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 30, 2016)

pinelle said:


> OMG or saying "I seen"...



How could I forget that awful one? Yuck!


----------



## Brackets (Mar 30, 2016)

nvll said:


> Yep
> "I'm losing my patients" where are they going??



Oh dear lord..

OH also I HATE it when people say 'I could care less!' argh!


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 30, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> don't really care too much about it in english?? it's not my first language and i sometimes make mistakes even though i usually know what the correct way to say it is, i just mess up once... unless it isn't understandable i'm pretty chill i guess
> 
> but in swedish it really annoys me when people mess up "de" and "dem". ("they" and "them") i mean it is honestly So Easy and people do it all the time it makes me want to scream.
> also, another thing in swedish is when people write stuff apart. in english most words are seperate, but in swedish we put them together. (for example: in english you write "golf club", but in swedish you write "golfklubba". that is how a Lot of words are written in swedish)
> it really annoys me because the meaning of the word can be completely change if you write it as two words!! also it's ugly af



Swedish = German?


----------



## CrossAnimal (Mar 30, 2016)

Misuse of the word "literally" makes me figuratively insane. My favorite example of that(probably everyone's favorite): "I literally died!" 

 Do people outside the U.S. have that problem, or is it just we stupid Americans that commit that grammatical crime?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2016)

Lol at the bish and those spellings though, don't people get it's to get around the filter lmao.


----------



## Bueller (Mar 30, 2016)

I work as a writer and editor, so I tend to see a lot of spelling and grammatical errors. They don't really irritate me anymore. I do, however, really dislike bad formatting when editing another person's article or content.


----------



## Hatori (Mar 30, 2016)

It bothers me a tiny bit when people write "oh ya i go to collage XD" instead of college
Or "your so funny" and "how about we go over their?"


----------



## Soigne (Mar 30, 2016)

Incorrect usage of "then" and "than".


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2016)

Roh said:


> Incorrect usage of "then" and "than".



OH YES THIS.. 

Like.. why even. They're not even close to mean the same thing lol.


----------



## LilyACNL (Mar 30, 2016)

Their, there, they're
your, you're
u, you
to, too
then, than
(When I was younger, a kid in my class wrote as if he was writing a text message: For example: "Sally was crazy and u would've thot she did that becuz of it") <- His sentences didn't even make sense.


----------



## Dim (Mar 30, 2016)

Although it's not really a mistake since it's intentional, but I can't stand it when I see people use the number 8 in words, like "Don't h8 m8. I r8 your b8 8/8. It's just annoying. :|


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 30, 2016)

I go CRAZY whenever someone uses the incorrect "there, their, they're".


----------



## tomothy (Mar 30, 2016)

the your and youre annoy me and i dont know why but when people type with a comma and then no space (like,this) it annoys me


----------



## cornimer (Mar 30, 2016)

You're and your is DEFINITELY my biggest pet peeve, it annoys me so much!! I mean if English isn't your first language it is totally understandable, but when native English speakers make the mistake it I want to punch something.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Mar 30, 2016)

there, their, and they're <--- big gigantic pet peeve


----------



## Red Cat (Mar 30, 2016)

Affect / effect being misused really bothers me for some reason. They're at least similar in meaning though, so mixing them up is somewhat understandable. If you mix up accept and except, you deserve to be slapped on the face.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 30, 2016)

warsh really grinds my gears 

"Are you warshing your face?" "Let's go to Warshington!"

idk if this applies because it's not a spelling mistake, it's wrong pronunciation


----------



## Aquari (Mar 30, 2016)

My biggest pet peeve isn't really spelling or grammar, but it is the way people type, or in this case the font size and color of the letters they use, iv'e seen alot of people do this especially the girls in this community that try to be "cute" and fail horribly, they make the font size so small that even a baby ant gets jealous, and worst of all they make the letters a really light color like pink or something, so not only is it hard to read what they are trying to say but you can barely see it!!! its pissing me the f*** off!!


----------



## inkling (Mar 30, 2016)

I say this with all sincerity, my biggest spelling and grammar pet peeve is: when people are constantly correctly spelling/grammar on the internet; grammar Nazis. The internet is about communication, and I feel if you engage in conversation with another individual over the internet it is your duty to attempt to grasp the essence of what the other is actually saying.


----------



## Chrystina (Mar 30, 2016)

https://youtu.be/fsvsRZhNVp4?t=91

y o u apostrophe r e means you ARE
y o u r means YOUR

ahaha. that always gets me.

they're, there, their are also pet peeves.
accept and except is another.


----------



## Red Cat (Mar 30, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> My biggest pet peeve isn't really spelling or grammar, but it is the way people type, or in this case the font size and color of the letters they use, iv'e seen alot of people do this especially the girls in this community that try to be "cute" and fail horribly, they make the font size so small that even a baby ant gets jealous, and worst of all they make the letters a really light color like pink or something, so not only is it hard to read what they are trying to say but you can barely see it!!! its pissing me the f*** off!!



cough... Vickie... cough...


----------



## Aquari (Mar 30, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> cough... Vickie... cough...



who's that?


----------



## Red Cat (Mar 30, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> who's that?



http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?97163-Vickie

#BlackFontMatters


----------



## Aquari (Mar 30, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?97163-Vickie
> 
> #BlackFontMatters



ooh, yea iv'e seen her around, i got ebola from all the "cute princess" bull**** XDDD


----------



## Ichigo. (Mar 30, 2016)

The one that annoys me the most is "I seen" instead of "I've seen." It's so ugly!! I have a friend who says "I seen" and it drives me up the wall. Like, she's smart, and I know she knows it's not grammatically correct, but I think she picked it up from someone she's close to and idk. It just sounds so ugly.


----------



## Araie (Mar 30, 2016)

I can usually tolerate grammar mistakes pretty well, but the mix up with 'to' and 'too' really bothers me a lot.


----------



## seliph (Mar 30, 2016)

I hope this counts but @ white people stop saying "chai tea" you are saying "tea tea" it makes no sense!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aquari (Mar 31, 2016)

nvll said:


> I hope this counts but @ white people stop saying "chai tea" you are saying "tea tea" it makes no sense!!!!!!!!


white people will be white people, good thing i'm Dominican!!


----------



## Bubblebeam (Mar 31, 2016)

Grammar and spelling has never bothered me at all but there is one exception; when people say "should of" instead of "should have". My mum picked me up on it once and I've been peeved ever since lol.


----------



## Cudon (Mar 31, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?97163-Vickie
> 
> #BlackFontMatters


I feel bad for saying this but my god that is really bad. At least it's readable, at times I've seen people use cyan or even yellow... Why would you use that on your main post of the thread. Why do you require me to select it just so i can read it.

I don't really have any specific pet peeve honestly, but I do gotta say that I dislike seeing a word used entirely wrong or a really basic grammar thing be misspelled.


----------



## Llust (Mar 31, 2016)

when people don't know how to use whose/who's. i've seen it in context like 'who's house are we going to?' and what you're saying is 'who is house are we going to?' which makes no sense.


----------



## Cudon (Mar 31, 2016)

stardusk said:


> when people don't know how to use whose/who's. i've seen it in context like 'who's house are we going to?' and what you're saying is 'who is house are we going to?' which makes no sense.


I honestly do this from time to time, but it has to do alot with the fact that I see the word whose so rarely, that I never properly picked it up? Like as far as I'm aware ''Who's house are we going to'' is the more used way to write that, even though it's incorrect.


----------



## Stil (Mar 31, 2016)

I hate when people say "Anyways".


----------



## Kacheena (Mar 31, 2016)

ams said:


> I'm sure I'm not the only one out there that goes crazy every time someone makes a terrible spelling or grammar mistake. Forums are definitely a problem if this annoys you a lot.
> 
> The one that drives me the craziest is when someone uses "your" instead of "you're". The number of times I've been on Instagram or Facebook and seen someone comment on a friend's picture with something like "Omg your so pretty!" is alarming. That's a friends off kind of moment for me.
> 
> What common abomination of spelling/grammar drives you up the wall?



Ugh. I HATE THIS. Whenever someone says this, I *have* to correct them. To make it worse, they usually say "what a grammar nazi lol" afterwards. I just hate it, I hate all of it.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 31, 2016)

I dislike it when people use "'s" incorrectly @_@

Like "anyone wanna draw sum of my oc's???" 
//cries


----------



## romancement (Mar 31, 2016)

What actually drives me nuts is people who don't accept that language and grammar changes over time, there's a lot of variation inthe ways different people speak English (UK vs USA vs AAV vs Pidgin, eg), and also that a lot of people don't speak English as their first language, so chiiiiill. 

But to actually answer the question, when "grammar freaks" try and point out something by saying "you've mispelt this word" like sorry babe it's "misspelled", spelt is a type of grain.


----------



## Brackets (Mar 31, 2016)

romancement said:


> What actually drives me nuts is people who don't accept that language and grammar changes over time, there's a lot of variation inthe ways different people speak English (UK vs USA vs AAV vs Pidgin, eg), and also that a lot of people don't speak English as their first language, so chiiiiill.
> 
> *But to actually answer the question, when "grammar freaks" try and point out something by saying "you've mispelt this word" like sorry babe it's "misspelled", spelt is a type of grain.*



Actually 'spelt' is correct, the past tense of 'spell' can either be spelled or spelt. I think it's only the US that primarily uses 'spelled'
It's the same with learned and learnt, etc.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2016)

Well people who obviously know how to spell a word yet they spell it wrong every single time, especially in everyday conversations. It's "next" not "naxt", "nesxt" or whatever.. grah.

I could give examples in Swedish cause it'd illustrate it better but I think you get the point.


----------



## seliph (Mar 31, 2016)

When people hate on aave even though you know damn well what they mean


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 31, 2016)

I can usually handle some minor mistakes, but run on sentences just make me go "f*** this" and not even bother reading. Those give me headaches.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 31, 2016)

People Who Capitalize The Beginning Of Every Word


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 31, 2016)

I don't really care tbh. If someone can't spell that's their problem.


----------



## Chrystina (Apr 1, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I dislike it when people use "'s" incorrectly @_@
> 
> Like "anyone wanna draw sum of my oc's???"
> //cries



wait.... what?
then how do you type OC plural?


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 1, 2016)

People who incorrectly put apostrophes in words that end with an 's'

I see it happen a lot with names, especially. Such as "I went to Jame's house"

So stupid lmao


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 3, 2016)

I used to really be a grammar nazi but I got over it after talking to so many people online and knowing lots of non-native speakers. As long as your whole sentences aren't written in l33t or talk seriously like the wow shibe doge then we're cool. I mean I intentionally misspell things often in a silly way, not because I can't spell. I often to make mistakes too, but thankfully my homie auto correct usually has my back, except when I try to type _disappear_ and it suggests like completely different words because I always do a multiple s instead of t. Shame on me.


----------



## Luxanna (Apr 3, 2016)

Everyone always spells lying as lieing. That's the only thing that probably bothers me in terms of typing


----------



## Shawna (Apr 7, 2016)

Lose vs. Loose 

"I don't want to loose you", My tooth is lose" -_-

Or Don't vs. Doesn't

"It don't matter."


----------



## seliph (Apr 7, 2016)

dying vs dyeing omg he is not dying his hair and she is not dyeing from a gunshot would pls


----------



## Aquari (Apr 7, 2016)

your not making annie cents can you bee more pacific?


----------



## Derpykat (Apr 7, 2016)

_When People Talk Like This._
like, why


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2016)

Derpykat said:


> _When People Talk Like This._
> like, why



Capitalizing every letter of the sentence? Oh yes, especially when people write wall of texts like that. Why?

Also when people mix Swedish and English in like ads or commercials.. It sounds horrible (if you live around here you know what I mean)


----------



## focus (Apr 8, 2016)

none bc honestly when im chatting with friends ill type lik this n not think twice abt it tbh i dun even care anymor


----------



## Retroself (Apr 9, 2016)

_Supposably_ instead of *supposedly*


----------



## Brooke_the_Phoenix (Apr 9, 2016)

I've managed to stop correcting people's grammar on the internet, but seeing "could of" still makes my blood boil.


----------



## jiny (Apr 9, 2016)

when people put i's before e's or vice versa


----------



## Damniel (Apr 10, 2016)

Shortened words like bc, brb, wyd,etc. I mean, what do you do with all that time you save from shortening your words like that?


----------



## Brooke_the_Phoenix (Apr 10, 2016)

Also, when people spell "quiet" like "quite".


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 10, 2016)

irregardless, its all a mute point.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Apr 10, 2016)

lose/loose
you're/your
its/it's
wat/what


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 10, 2016)

Moko said:


> Capitalizing every letter of the sentence? Oh yes, especially when people write wall of texts like that. Why?



I actually think it's less annoying than people who don't capitalize anything at all.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Apr 10, 2016)

People in 10th grade that still can't get the there/their/they're and your/'you're right, #AmericanEducation


----------



## GalacticGhost (Apr 11, 2016)

it really annoys me when people use 'text speak', though that's not as bad as capitalizing every word. ugggggh

also i've seen teachers in school make spelling mistakes a few times, and that has really annoyed me. lIKE WHY ARE YOU TELLING US TO SPELL CORRECTLY AND ALL THAT WHEN YOU CAN'T EVEN USE AFFECT/EFFECT CORRECTLY. *flips table*


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> I actually think it's less annoying than people who don't capitalize anything at all.



Not really in my case, but I'm more used to that I think...

Well in general people who don't bother to spell check their texts when it's for computer use.. I mean I get you don't have a dic every time you write on a paper but yeah you can look that up too I guess


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 11, 2016)

this is not a specific grammar/misspelling pet peeve, but idk i guess it can be adde here? I hate when people act all Superior because you aren't using correct grammar or are misspelling stuff, but then they do the exact same thing. like pls get off your high horse and understand that you don't have to be a butthole k thx



Call me Daniel said:


> Shortened words like bc, brb, wyd,etc. I mean, what do you do with all that time you save from shortening your words like that?



im gonna spend it Enjoying My Life. als o im way too lazy 2 actually write out all of the words..,


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> this is not a specific grammar/misspelling pet peeve, but idk i guess it can be adde here? I hate when people act all Superior because you aren't using correct grammar or are misspelling stuff, but then they do the exact same thing. like pls get off your high horse and understand that you don't have to be a butthole k thx



This, also this is especially hilarious if the teacher(s) can't spell either lol.  But yeah this goes for the internet too in my opinion, like don't people have better things to do than complain if you spell like one or two words or use them incorrectly. Unless they do it intentionally, as I said I don't care too much. English is not my first language so I don't really write/type perfectly either.

As for abbreviations, it's probably because it takes less time to write 'brb' rather than type out 'be right back' every five seconds if you need to do something. Most of the time I need to actually go in a rush for several reasons so eh..


----------



## Cudon (Apr 11, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> this is not a specific grammar/misspelling pet peeve, but idk i guess it can be adde here? I hate when people act all Superior because you aren't using correct grammar or are misspelling stuff, but then they do the exact same thing. like pls get off your high horse and understand that you don't have to be a butthole k thx


Agreed, but I can kind of forgive that. You can still understand what they're saying and some people just have like bad relationships with certain words and just can't get it right.

 What I can't forgive is a math teacher who has no idea what he's supposed to teach and makes common mistakes in his math. Had a teacher who literally taught himself the first week of math more than he taught us. I'm p sure that teacher didn't normally teach that type of math though, which makes me wonder why did he have a class of it in the first place.


----------



## Aestivate (Apr 11, 2016)

While I'm scrolling through the thread I'm once reminded about my native language not being English and my English not being on the level it should. Ah well, I'm lucky enough to mostly meet chill people from other countries who don't mind me making a grammar and spelling error here and there. Or at least keep it for themselves. 
I don't have a problem with a person correcting me once in a while as I can always learn from it. But when they're constantly correcting you it can get quite annoying, as if they don't understand what you're saying because you wrote accomodation in stead of accommodation. 

I should note though that my IQ suddenly turns negative when a random person asks me something in English. My pronunciation will be as stereotypical as Louis van Gaal pronunciation. Okay maybe not that bad but you get what I mean


----------



## LethalLulu (Apr 11, 2016)

They only really annoy me when it changes the meaning of your sentence, or I can't understand what you are saying because of your sloppy grammar.  It will piss me off, though, when I try to help someone with their grammar because I'm having trouble understanding them, and they completely ignore me.

Actually, this is my biggest pet peeve in League, too.  If I tell you we're losing for X reason, and I suggest we stop, DON'T IGNORE ME AND KEEP DOING IT

ffs

My moral is just learn from your mistakes.


----------



## rubyy (Apr 11, 2016)

people who are like 'omg it's 'you're' not 'your' omg i am such a grammar nazi hehe xxxx' but then they don't know the difference between 'bought and brought' like ? hello


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2016)

Rubyy said:


> people who are like 'omg it's 'you're' not 'your' omg i am such a grammar nazi hehe xxxx' but then they don't know the difference between 'bought and brought' like ? hello



OH YES BOUGHT AND BROUGHT stop misusing them smh.


----------



## aisukurimu (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm sure I have way too many grammar pet peeves, because just thinking of them hurts my brain.


----------



## hollowbunnie (Apr 11, 2016)

the your/you're thing. like. i understand people mistakenly using "your" instead of "you're" but when  people do it the other way around, it's just then stupidest thing. example.. they could be like... "I'd love to come to you're house" like, what goes through their head when they type it out?? "Id love to come to you are house" ?? seriously people? smdh...


----------



## ams (Apr 12, 2016)

Aestivate said:


> While I'm scrolling through the thread I'm once reminded about my native language not being English and my English not being on the level it should. Ah well, I'm lucky enough to mostly meet chill people from other countries who don't mind me making a grammar and spelling error here and there. Or at least keep it for themselves.
> I don't have a problem with a person correcting me once in a while as I can always learn from it. But when they're constantly correcting you it can get quite annoying, as if they don't understand what you're saying because you wrote accomodation in stead of accommodation.
> 
> I should note though that my IQ suddenly turns negative when a random person asks me something in English. My pronunciation will be as stereotypical as Louis van Gaal pronunciation. Okay maybe not that bad but you get what I mean



No worries, I'd never look down on someone's grammar if English wasn't their first language. I mean I can't speak or write in more than one language so I seriously commend anyone who can. But when it's someone I've gone to school with my whole life and who's from the same place as me I get pretty fuming angry. I mean if we went through school together and I learned basic grammar there's just no excuse.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Apr 12, 2016)

Mixing up race, ethnicity, and nationality.


----------



## tobi! (Apr 12, 2016)

the key is to purposefully spell awful so no one calls you out on if you mess up. if you write perfectly and make one mistake, people are gonna kill you. if you are a slob and you mess up, people are like "meh."

in other news, tongue is a terrible word that I will never learn to spell correctly. THANKS AUTOCORRECT.


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Apr 12, 2016)

There/their/there, could've/could of, your/you're....

Basically, if Jacksfilms has made a song about it, it's a pet peeve.


----------



## MayorVillager (May 29, 2016)

It drives me insane when someone asks: "Can I borrow that?" instead of "May I borrow that?"!


----------



## Miii (May 29, 2016)

When people don't know when to use their, there, and they're. Also when people say ur instead of you're.


----------



## focus (May 29, 2016)

should of vs. should have but who am i to judge when i speak like a 3 year old lol


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 29, 2016)

I'm fine with slang, but the word y'all is stupid. You sound like you're deepthroating butter. I'm fine if it's like, something you just got used to saying, but just saying it randomly is just... odd.


----------



## teto (May 29, 2016)

too/to
their/there/they're
lose/loose

it's not too hard to remember folks


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 29, 2016)

lose/loose is a big one for me.


----------



## classically.trained (May 29, 2016)

RainbowCherry said:


> I'm fine with slang, but the word y'all is stupid. You sound like you're deepthroating butter. I'm fine if it's like, something you just got used to saying, but just saying it randomly is just... odd.



Haha I live in Texas and say y'all a lot. It's just so much faster than saying you all.

But your vs. you're bothers me.
And its vs it's.


----------



## Cailey (May 29, 2016)

they're / there / their 
too / to
lose / loose 
your / you're 
can I vs may I 

ughhhhhhh


----------



## Brackets (May 29, 2016)

For those saying people who say 'can I' instead of 'may I' like... I swear both are perfectly acceptable? I think 'may' is supposed to be more formal and polite, but I thought both were correct grammatically


----------



## Corrie (May 29, 2016)

The you're/your error. Literally is so embarrassing to see.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (May 29, 2016)

Double negatives make me cringe.

"I don't see nothing!"
"I can't find it nowhere!"
"I don't have no time for that!"


----------



## Lumira (May 29, 2016)

i almost cringe when i see someone misuse "your" and "you're"


----------



## LunarMako (May 29, 2016)

When people don't use commas or periods. If you don't use them, then I sometimes don't understand the sentence. I read it as one long thing and get confused. Then I figure out where the comma or period goes, and then it makes sense.


----------



## Seroja (May 29, 2016)

Bear and bare. Please I can't stand seeing another "Bare with me" sentence.


----------

